
BitCoin Meetup in Berlin next Thursday, room77 - Tichy
http://forum.bitcoin.org/index.php?topic=27191.0
======
Tichy
Room77 is a burger bar in Berlin that accepts BitCoin payments. Don't forget
to prepare a way to transfer BTC, either an online wallet or some mobile
wallet. They also accept EUR if you don't want to pay in BTC.

